# Baby Gibbs, for his fans!! :-)



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Hélène


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

can I have him? I'll even pay for shipping)) He'd look so handsome perched on my sofa next to Masi))


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great pictures!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

:wub: Baby Gibbs!


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Love! Beautiful boy!!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gorgeous!!!!!!!! looks just like his momma (also gorgeous). really frame worthy helene


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> can I have him? I'll even pay for shipping)) He'd look so handsome perched on my sofa next to Masi))


lolll

we will put him in a box in many pieces with instructions for reassembly. lolll :wild::wild:


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

He's absolutely gorgeous! Great pictures!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

He is gorgeous? What is his pedigree? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Vaks said:


> lolll
> 
> we will put him in a box in many pieces with instructions for reassembly. lolll :wild::wild:


oooh fun!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures. 

- Baby Gibbs fan


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

:wub: :wub::wub::wub::wub: awww 

Lee


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

He is so handsome!


----------



## Mrcjames31 (Sep 17, 2013)

Handsome fella


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

his pedigree 

Gibbs des Vieux Pays ? working-dog

The mother is my female "Cocotte"


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

handsome boy!


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

very very BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

Very nice!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

OMG WhAT gorgeous dog!!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

:wub: :wub: :wub: 

I always loooove seeing Gibbs. Very VERY handsome dog.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Gibbs is gorgeous, I absolutely love him. Great photos - I'm very jealous of the fall colors. It's still green back home LOL


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

It's still green at your country???

Ok ok ok ok!!! I move tomorrow ... (to save me from winter, 6' of snow, storm...)


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Vaks said:


> It's still green at your country???
> 
> Ok ok ok ok!!! I move tomorrow ... (to save me from winter, 6' of snow, storm...)


Just in my city! The rest of the state (and country, for that matter) is definitely looking seasonal, but for some reason the trees in my neighborhood are still green with barely a leaf missing from the branches. 

6' of snow?!! I love snow days but that's a little out of hand LOL We didn't get any snow last year, and even if we do, it's usually about 1" at most. Yes, you read that right, 1" (not 1') :crazy: The entire city shuts down for just a light dusting.

You, Baby Gibbs, and the rest of the crew are welcome any time


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

ohhhhhhhhh souvenir!!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

_Wow!! _That is incredible! It must be crazy to deal with (especially when it melts!), but it looks like someone's having a lot of fun


----------

